# SlingTv comes to Channel Master DVR



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

http://cordcuttersnews.com/sling-tv-comes-to-the-channel-master-dvr/

Why can't Tivo do This ?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

davefred99 said:


> http://cordcuttersnews.com/sling-tv-comes-to-the-channel-master-dvr/
> 
> Why can't Tivo do This ?


I am sure TiVo would love to have it, they have added a bunch of other garbage nobody uses, so why not Sling.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

bradleys said:


> I am sure TiVo would love to have it, they have added a bunch of other garbage nobody uses, so why not Sling.


WWE /cough


----------



## sethschroeder (Aug 28, 2012)

Sling TV would be a long ways from useless and the DVR functionality from Tivo would sell a lot of Tivo hardware for the company since sling has no DVR at this point.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

These guys all sign exclusivity agreements. Why can't the DVR+ get Netflix or Amazon Instant? It's not like Netflix and Amazon do not want more customers, right? So CM got Sling TV. The bad news for Sling TV, Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, and the rest is that I would rather have a one box solution, so, if their app ain't on my DVR, I am not subscribing. Worse for them, I have both TiVos and DVR+s, so any app that isn't on both is not welcome in my home. As OTA gets better and OTT gets more expensive, I am losing interest in OTT.

Also, I'm warming up to the DVR+'s FREE streaming apps. Twit TV, Newsmax, Weather Nation, Newsy, ABC News, and Bloomberg are compliments to broadcast television.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

From the article,

"However, DVR functionality from Channel Master is not available for any Sling TV content."

I don't see the point in adding it to the DVR+ if you can't record or trickplay. Unless I suppose people don't already have a Roku or whatnot.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

sethschroeder said:


> Sling TV would be a long ways from useless and the DVR functionality from Tivo would sell a lot of Tivo hardware for the company since sling has no DVR at this point.


And sling would still have no DVR as it would only be added as another streaming client.

I am just not a big fan of the streaming model at a premium price for broadcast tv. Forced commercials, miserable UI's, high cost for most of what you can get for free.

Sling would be absolutely useless for 90%+ (MSO and Cable) TiVo users.

But hey, I don't know anyone that uses AOL On either, so adding useless stuff doesn't seem to bother TiVo.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

kettledrum said:


> From the article,
> 
> "However, DVR functionality from Channel Master is not available for any Sling TV content."
> 
> I don't see the point in adding it to the DVR+ if you can't record or trickplay. Unless I suppose people don't already have a Roku or whatnot.


Streaming providers are NEVER going to allow that. Control of content and bypassing all the "free use" laws make streaming the holy grail for content owners and advertisers.

Nope, DVR isn't an option in this new world...


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

davefred99 said:


> http://cordcuttersnews.com/sling-tv-comes-to-the-channel-master-dvr/
> 
> Why can't Tivo do This ?


As TiVo has around 80% of their subs through MVPDs, to which they are trying to sell their STB solution, why would TiVo get in bed with Dish's Sling which competes with the MVPDs they are in bed with (and pitching others).


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> As TiVo has around 80% of their subs through MVPDs, to which they are trying to sell their STB solution, why would TiVo get in bed with Dish's Sling which competes with the MVPDs they are in bed with (and pitching others).


To provide a live stream for channel surfing and leaving the tuners free to record.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Why not use I Roku for Sling TV? We have to use one for HBO, Sho, Max, etc. anyway. Sling is just another one of the thousands of apps Roku has that Tivo doesn't. If Tivo had thousands of apps like Roku, it would be impossible to use anyway. If you don't like switching inputs, get a universal remote.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

shwru980r said:


> To provide a live stream for channel surfing and leaving the tuners free to record.


You really don't get.

Try reading the entire sentence.

You do not piss off MVPDs supplying you with 6M Customers and who you are trying to sell your STB solution to pick up 100,000 personal customers.

Well, maybe YOU would.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The whole SlingTV thing doesn't make sense to me. Even if you're not anti-commercial, like most of us here, why would you want to subscribe to a service that only allows you to watch live TV and a limited amount of VOD when pretty much every channel they offer has an app or website you can use to watch the most recent few episodes of their popular shows for free? Who wants to be tied to the old have to be in front of the TV at a specific time model in this day and age?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Sling tv has ESPN and live sports.

For OTA guys, I get it. But it won't integrate with the TiVo DVR itself, so integration value is dubious at best and since it brings absolutely zero value to a person with cable - I don't see the effort being worth while.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bradleys said:


> Sling tv has ESPN and live sports.
> 
> For OTA guys, I get it. But it won't integrate with the TiVo DVR itself, so integration value is dubious at best and since it brings absolutely zero value to a person with cable - I don't see the effort being worth while.


There is a WatchESPN app that runs on most devices and according to the website it has a live stream of the channel. (I don't watch sports, so I haven't tried it myself)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> There is a WatchESPN app that runs on most devices and according to the website it has a live stream of the channel. (I don't watch sports, so I haven't tried it myself)


Watch ESPN requires a cable/satellite provider.

The appeal for sling tv is cheapness.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ahhh.. I didn't realize Watch ESPN requires a cable subscription. I thought it was just a free service like all the other channel apps. 

In that case I could see the appeal to the cord cutting sports fan. But otherwise it still seems to have very little value in today's VOD centric world.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Ahhh.. I didn't realize Watch ESPN requires a cable subscription. I thought it was just a free service like all the other channel apps. In that case I could see the appeal to the cord cutting sports fan. But otherwise it still seems to have very little value in today's VOD centric world.


Yeah. I'm surprised at the lack of Dvr option for sling. But the goal was cheap and adding all that means less cheap. Even as options.

They have added ESPN3 which is streamed games not on linear channels. Those usually are archived as well. Not sure if sling supports the archived games.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

bradleys said:


> Sling tv has ESPN and live sports.
> 
> For OTA guys, I get it. But it won't integrate with the TiVo DVR itself, so integration value is dubious at best and since it brings absolutely zero value to a person with cable - I don't see the effort being worth while.


Bingo, you see OTA CordCutters have a completely differnent perspective. They could care less about cable and just want an OTA DVR and Multipurpose Streaming box. SlingTV is the only affordable way to get ESPN and Sports available. When or if that changes SlingTV will be cast asside for a better mousetrap. No loyalty our own selfish desires to watch what we want when we want for as cheap as possible. Cord Cutter OTA Tivo users are fighting a loosing battle because Tivo is in bed with Cable just like the Programmers.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

davefred99 said:


> They could care less about cable and just want an OTA DVR and Multipurpose Streaming box.


In that case I think I'd go with something like a Tablo which is headless and uses a Roku app for it's UI. That way it's integrated into an already capable streaming box without having to try and coax apps over to it's own platform.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> In that case I think I'd go with something like a Tablo which is headless and uses a Roku app for it's UI. That way it's integrated into an already capable streaming box without having to try and coax apps over to it's own platform.


I would agree but Tablo has a lag when watching live TV because it has to convert it to mp4 for Roku to playback. Also the hope would be that Tivo would integrate at least the guide data from SlingTV and And the use of One Pass for other services like Netflix,Hulu & Amazon. Tivo really could be a Great One solution Box if it embraced Cord Cutting. I recently added a Roku 3 to my Media Center and Love it but even with Tablo as a DVR Solution it does not have the WAF that TIVO does from what I have read anyways.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

davefred99 said:


> Bingo, you see OTA CordCutters have a completely differnent perspective. They could care less about cable and just want an OTA DVR and Multipurpose Streaming box. SlingTV is the only affordable way to get ESPN and Sports available. When or if that changes SlingTV will be cast asside for a better mousetrap. No loyalty our own selfish desires to watch what we want when we want for as cheap as possible. Cord Cutter OTA Tivo users are fighting a loosing battle because Tivo is in bed with Cable just like the Programmers.


You only want to Dvr OTA? Not anything else? Sling tv is not an on demand device. It is streaming of linear channels.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> You only want to Dvr OTA? Not anything else? Sling tv is not an on demand device. It is streaming of linear channels.


Its not a perfect solution but its the best available if you want ESPN and some cable channels. SlingTV does have some on demand programming just not from ESPN which personally I generally watch sports live not recorded. I would be just as happy to eliminate SlingTV if there was a better way to get log in credentials legally for ESPN and the few cable channels like TNT & TBS that I would watch if available without a cable subscription.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

So basically, cheap without any conveniences.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> Ahhh.. I didn't realize Watch ESPN requires a cable subscription. I thought it was just a free service like all the other channel apps.
> 
> In that case I could see the appeal to the cord cutting sports fan. But otherwise it still seems to have very little value in today's VOD centric world.


The same applies to the cable channel websites. Most you can only stream if you log in with your cable account. Heck, even Hulu works that way for a lot of channels, nearly totally worthless if you don't have cable. Well if you've cut the cord what good does that do.

While I would *love* to be able to record from Sling TV (or similar service) there are times when one just wants to veg and watch American Pickers or Love it or List it in the background. At least we do. And for that Sling TV works great and gives Monday Night Football. 

Here's the kicker though, you can actually log into the ESPN app and other apps using your Sling TV account just as if you had cable. Thus giving you VOD stuff for some channels.

It's certainly not perfect by any means. But it's a start.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> You really don't get.
> 
> Try reading the entire sentence.
> 
> ...


No you don't get it. It's a novelty for dvr users to channel surf You can only stream to one device at a time. You think someone will pay extra for a DVR to skip commercials and time shift and then try to save on their cable bill to use sling tv which doesn't allow you to time shift, skip commercials or watch on multiple devices. Maybe you would.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

shwru980r said:


> No you don't get it. It's a novelty for dvr users to channel surf You can only stream to one device at a time. You think someone will pay extra for a DVR to skip commercials and time shift and then try to save on their cable bill to use sling tv which doesn't allow you to time shift, skip commercials or watch on multiple devices. Maybe you would.


Lol. Why are you trying to claim that I would be the one to do the stupid stuff you want to do?

I am quite content with my Directv, Dish, Shaw, FiOS and TW accounts!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

TonyD79 said:


> So basically, cheap without any conveniences.


To me a forced live stream is the most expensive option of all, because you spend so much extra time watching commercials and other segments you're not interested in.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> To me a forced live stream is the most expensive option of all, because you spend so much extra time watching commercials and other segments you're not interested in.


You don't have an argument from me. Cheap was a reference to money. Conveniences save time.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Again, TiVo has not any OTT services that the MVPDs sell themselves.

They know that would only put them into a worse positions with the MVPDs.

As thus, do not expect to see HBO Go or Sling TV - unless TiVo gives up on their 6M MVPD sets and STB Solutions they pitch to the MVPDs.

Of course that means they are close to Chapter 11.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Honestly it doesn't bother me if Sling TV and other OTT services never come to Tivo. Tivo's primary use for me is as an OTA DVR and it's nice to have Netflix and Amazon built in. But let's be honest, it's not like you can't get a really nice Roku for $50 or take the Sling TV deal when they offer it for half off a Roku. The up front price for a Roku just isn't that much if you want it for OTT services like HBO, Sling TV and others.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The nice thing about having them is one place is if TiVo gets OnePass to work correctly and in a timely fashion (it doesn't completely right now). 

Roku does have a search across apps, which is very helpful.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Again, TiVo has not any OTT services that the MVPDs sell themselves.
> 
> They know that would only put them into a worse positions with the MVPDs.
> 
> ...


The DVR itself is a service that the MVPD offers and yet Tivo can do business with the MVPD. Tivo collects a much smaller fee for MVPD DVRs than retail DVRs. The OTT content that Tivo offers still directly competes with MVPD on demand content. Just because it's not exactly the same content, doesn't mean the customer will necessarily prefer MVPD on demand content over Tivo OTT content.

If a sling app sold more Tivos, the MVPD would have greater profits, but might lose revenue if the Tivo customers downgrade their TV package. But the whole purpose of a DVR is time shifting and commercial skipping, which the the sling app obliterates. The MVPD would simply make it cost prohibitive for customer to try and use the Tivo as a streaming box with basic cable.

On the other hand, if the MVPD doesn't offer the sling app, then customers may try another set top box like a roku and find they don't need a cable tv package at all.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

shwru980r said:


> The DVR itself is a service that the MVPD offers and yet Tivo can do business with the MVPD. Tivo collects a much smaller fee for MVPD DVRs than retail DVRs. The OTT content that Tivo offers still directly competes with MVPD on demand content. Just because it's not exactly the same content, doesn't mean the customer will necessarily prefer MVPD on demand content over Tivo OTT content.
> 
> If a sling app sold more Tivos, the MVPD would have greater profits, but might lose revenue if the Tivo customers downgrade their TV package. But the whole purpose of a DVR is time shifting and commercial skipping, which the the sling app obliterates. The MVPD would simply make it cost prohibitive for customer to try and use the Tivo as a streaming box with basic cable.
> 
> On the other hand, if the MVPD doesn't offer the sling app, then customers may try another set top box like a roku and find they don't need a cable tv package at all.


Try pricing the capital outlay on an HD DVR vs a Cable Card.

Then look at the difference in monthly rental price between the two.

An MVPD is more than happy to supply a cable card instead of a DVR from the bottom line.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

TonyD79 said:


> The nice thing about having them is one place is if TiVo gets OnePass to work correctly and in a timely fashion (it doesn't completely right now).
> 
> Roku does have a search across apps, which is very helpful.


For a live stream like sling tv, the one pass would only show the episode that is currently airing and upcoming episodes. You still couldn't watch old episodes like when the tivo records a show or when a show is available on amazon prime .


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

shwru980r said:


> For a live stream like sling tv, the one pass would only show the episode that is currently airing and upcoming episodes. You still couldn't watch old episodes like when the tivo records a show or when a show is available on amazon prime .


About half of the Sling channels are set up with 3-4 day VOD. From the app you can search and browse non-live content. While it would be interesting to see those on OP I don't think Tivos database is ever current enough to keep up with that rapid of turnover.

I am OTA with Sling. While I would like to see a sling app on TiVo I don't think I ever will. At this point I think the customer base would be too small and have little benefit. Integration with the guide or OP would be a lot of work and even more unlikely. I can continue to use Amazon FireTV.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

I love DVRs. I own three working DTVPals. When we left Comcast, I wanted trick play and an EPG. Recording was a bonus. I looked at TiVo, but it was $700ish for one and I bought five DTVPals for $1000. About two years ago, two of the Pals started having problems. (These were the two that ran 24/7 for four years, so the problems are likely disk related, but I have not had a chance to look into that.) I looked at TiVo again and went with the DVR+. Last May, I bought a pair of the $300 Roamios and got one more in August. At this moment, we have one Pal, two Roamios, and one DVR+ in service. My wife prefers the TiVos and I prefer the DVR+.

*TiVo vs CM*: I can tell you that the Roamio is a pretty slick box. Amazon Instant Video/Prime, Vudu, Netflix, YouTube, Hulu Plus, MLB.tv, and Plex are all the apps I will ever need. Whole house and Mini support are great. Like being able to program my TiVos from afar with the iPhone app. Love the RF remote. Still, OTA is obviously an afterthought. Guide and scanning problems, handling of remote keypresses, and lack of PSIP/untethered operation are all disappointments. Pricing is predatory.

The DVR+ is also terrific. I watch broadcast television 90% of the time and the DVR+ pulls in more station better than the Roamio. I find the guides (Rovi and PSIP) have less errors than on the TiVo, I get no errors during setup, and it's easy to add a channel without doing a complete rescan. It is an OTA first DVR, so it does some things more correctly -- like tuning 5.1 when I press 5 on the remote instead of telling me there is no channel at 5. I like CMTV. Bloomberg Television, ABC News Streaming Now, Newsy TV, Newsmax TV, WeatherNation TV, Vevo TV Hits, TWiT.tv, RT America, and France 24 are welcome additions to my OTA lineup. And they are free. I like Sling TV as well. A&E, ABC Family, AMC, Bloomberg, Cartoon Network, CNN, Disney Channel, El Rey, ESPN, ESPN2, Food Network, Galavisión, H2, HGTV, History, IFC, Lifetime, Maker, Polaris TV, TBS, TNT, and the Travel Channel are a great supplement to OTA -- though not free. For $5 more, Epix, Epix 2, Epix 3, Epix Drive-In, SundanceTV, Turner Classic Movies would go a long way towards weening me off Netflix and Prime. I really like the external storage. It's trivial to swap disks out, so it's easy to have disks dedicated to seasons or moods. And, with the exception of the $300 deals, the price is much better. In fact, their Black Friday 2/$300 deal is much better.

*On-demand vs Linear*: I'm a little amused at the On-demand vs Linear programming debate. I happen to enjoy both. I might pick and choose movies or binge on a show, but most of the time, I turn the box on, tune the best program, and watch until I fall asleep.

I can't imagine that someone watching broadcast television would spend $50 or more on streaming services plus another $50 or more for high speed internet, so I strongly suspect that the choice of a DVR will, in part at least, be determined by what services one wants to stream.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

I checked out out SlingTV on a free trial and the inability to time shift made it useless to me. I rarely get home in time to watch anything live and even if I did I watch shows in order of decreasing favorite rather than by recording time.


----------



## jericko (Dec 31, 2015)

I would personally never pay for Sling, but glad the cable companies are getting some competition!


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

FWIW, People seem to have forgotten that ESPN had a cap on the number of Sling TV subs they would allow.


----------



## JessieLC (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a Tivo Roamio OTA with an antenna. We cut the cord due to continually escalating cost of TV, Phone and Internet. My bill for the TV, Phone and internet was over $225/month. Cutting the Cable bill saved me $100/month. I miss a few of the cable TV channels we had Fox Sports 1 & 2, NBCSN, Discovery Channel(s) Disney and a few others. I don't miss having to pay for 300 premium channels when I only use a few. I would love to have SLing TV as it does have some Sports channels plus some of the channels I miss. I have emailed SLingTV asked them about Fox Sports 1, 2 and NBCSN. I am a NASCAR fan and can only get the Cup races on Regular local channels which means no Truck, or most Xfinity races. If I could DVR them great but just getting to watch would be a plus for me. So if any Tivo Admin are out there, NASCAR fans would love you if you could get Sling TV plus Fox sports 1 & 2, NBCSN!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Seems like just cutting some premiums and switching to Tivo would have resulted in the same savings. I have a mid-tier cable TV subscription with premiums plus phone and internet for $115, using Tivo of course.

I guess Sling isn't a bad deal for sports fans. But being limited to live TV makes it pretty worthless to most Tivo users.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Seems like just cutting some premiums and switching to Tivo would have resulted in the same savings. I have a mid-tier cable TV subscription with premiums plus phone and internet for $115, using Tivo of course.
> 
> I guess Sling isn't a bad deal for sports fans. But being limited to live TV makes it pretty worthless to most Tivo users.


It depends. If you are a cable Tivo user its generally kinda worthless. On the other hand If you are an OTA cordcutter Tivo user it may be essential especially if you want Sports not because SlingTv is great its judt the only game in town for now.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

Sling Tv is far from worthless to a Tivo user that doesn't have cable.

1) Sure it's not a DVR but you can watch stuff live if you wish, if anything for "background noise" that we don't want to pay a whole lot of attention to. We can't be the only ones that do that. 

2) VOD is available for many of the channels, thus offering the ability to see shows when you want similar to recording from a DVR.

3) Live sports if that's your thing.

4) Ability to use the Sling TV logon to authenticate to network apps such as the ESPN app, similar to cable authentication.

If you're a cord cutter, just watching your DVR is only part of your equation for entertainment. If you totally refuse to watch anything that isn't DVR'd then dropping cable probably isn't for you then unless you can get everything you want OTA and via streaming services like Netflix and Amazon. But if you had cable you wouldn't need Sling TV.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

bonscott87 said:


> Sling Tv is far from worthless to a Tivo user that doesn't have cable.
> 
> 1) Sure it's not a DVR but you can watch stuff live if you wish, if anything for "background noise" that we don't want to pay a whole lot of attention to. We can't be the only ones that do that.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with this assessment. If you are already paying for high speed internet, shifting your Netflix or Prime allocation to Sling TV can be very worthwhile. To each his own!



bonscott87 said:


> If you're a cord cutter, just watching your DVR is only part of your equation for entertainment. If you totally refuse to watch anything that isn't DVR'd then dropping cable probably isn't for you then unless you can get everything you want OTA and via streaming services like Netflix and Amazon. But if you had cable you wouldn't need Sling TV.


To each his own! (See what I did there!) I hate the cord cutter generalization. People have different reasons for not paying for a premium provider. It isn't always about money. I think Comcast has a very good product, but I think I have created a better product for the same (less) money.


----------



## Quantum (Feb 4, 2016)

SlingTV on the OTA would be fantastic.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

The case against have streaming apps in a Tivo. Ask any one with a streaming box who has had to re-boot their apps from time to time. How to re-boot when you remember that your Tivo is recording something at the same time? It's nice having apps in your Tivo but that function better as back ups. For regular use you need your Roku's and Apple TV's.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

tenthplanet said:


> The case against have streaming apps in a Tivo. Ask any one with a streaming box who has had to re-boot their apps from time to time. How to re-boot when you remember that your Tivo is recording something at the same time? It's nice having apps in your Tivo but that function better as back ups. For regular use you need your Roku's and Apple TV's.


I've never had to reboot my TiVo when running a streaming app. If your streamer is a Roku, rebooting is a fact of life. I have never had to reboot any other entertainment device in my life.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

wizwor said:


> I've never had to reboot my TiVo when running a streaming app. If your streamer is a Roku, rebooting is a fact of life. I have never had to reboot any other entertainment device in my life.


I find Netflix on my Roamio to be a bit buggy. It has done some odd things, and required as least one hard boot (unplug from the wall). I agree Roku is even less stable, but I can cut them some slack given they have thousands of apps, most written by third parties.

You've been lucky with your other devices. I can't think of one that I haven't had to reboot at some point. Given the complexity of today's devices, it's a wonder we have as few problems as we do.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

The Roku 2 XS has been broken for most of the last three years...

http://forums.roku.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=90003&start=225#p513040

just about the time they introduced the Roku 3. Now the Roku 4 is out and everything is a mess. The Roku 4 runs hot. It has a heat sink and a fan, but the heat sink is attached to the top cover rather than the processor or system board, so that's going to be a problem. They have had two recalls already.

Relatively speaking, the TiVo is a dream streamer.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Given the background of dish/Echostar/Charlie and TiVo, and that Echostar also has fiddled around claiming to want to be a MSO STB Provider, I just do not see TiVo doing a deal with them. 

Comcast has talked of a cord cutters bundle, as has Verizon. 

Both of those seem far more likely.

I would also point out that Dish uses HD-LITE over satellite, so I would feel rather confident they do the same streaming.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

I have long speculated that Dish, DirecTV, TWC, or Comcast would buy Roku for OTT offerings. Now, it looks like Roku will make branded Comcast boxes. This probably makes more sense than a DVR given the availability of on-demand content and the industry's historical aversion to recordings.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

wizwor said:


> I have long speculated that Dish, DirecTV, TWC, or Comcast would buy Roku for OTT offerings. Now, it looks like Roku will make branded Comcast boxes. This probably makes more sense than a DVR given the availability of on-demand content and the industry's historical aversion to recordings.


Remember that Comcast X1 and now Charter are looking to Cloud Based systems for the future. Charter expects to roll out its UI this year and move their TWC/Brighthouse purchase over in 2017.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

kettledrum said:


> From the article,
> 
> "However, DVR functionality from Channel Master is not available for any Sling TV content."
> 
> I don't see the point in adding it to the DVR+ if you can't record or trickplay. Unless I suppose people don't already have a Roku or whatnot.


I logged in today to specifically ask about Sling and recording capabilities. I do have 3 Rokus...so what is trickplay and how do I implement it?
I would really like to cut the cord and am slowly gathering my hardware to do so. My Mohu arrived today but I may not be able to convince my wife to switch unless we can continue to record her cooking show on the Food Network. This is where Sling would be most beneficial.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

dadrepus said:


> I logged in today to specifically ask about Sling and recording capabilities. I do have 3 Rokus...so what is trickplay and how do I implement it?
> I would really like to cut the cord and am slowly gathering my hardware to do so. My Mohu arrived today but I may not be able to convince my wife to switch unless we can continue to record her cooking show on the Food Network. This is where Sling would be most beneficial.


I *think* Food Network is one that has a VOD library available on Sling. So you may not be able to record the show, but could watch it via free VOD next day or something. Since there is no commitment sign up and see what you can get. That's pretty much the best way to cut the cord I found, set yourself up like you would if you cut the cord, but you still have that cable package going for a while, run in tandem for a couple months and then cut that cord if it makes sense.


----------

